# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  antybiotyk amoksiklav i uczulenie !!! prosze o szybka odpowiedz

## Agusia021

Witam . mam problem moja 4 miesieczna coreczka jest przeziebiona nasz pediatra przepisal antybiotyk amoksiklav bez zadnego leku osłonowego w zawiesinie 1ml co 12 h witamine c oraz wapno . dzis podalam antybiotyk 3 raz i na skorze dziecka pojawilo sie uczulenie . nie wiem co mam robic a nasz pediatra bedzie dopiero w srode  :Frown: (( prosze o szybka odpowiedz. dodam ze dziecko nie ma goraczki na dzien dzisiejszy tylko charczy .

----------

